# 1969 steering column electronics help



## cstaff25 (May 1, 2013)

Hi, I have a '69 sitting out in my father's garage waiting to have a 455 thrown into it. It also needs all the electronics wired back up. We were going to start with putting the steering column back in first and the electronics with it.

The problem is I don't know what we have and don't have or what connects to what. We have a few books, but they are not really helpful. We really don't know where to start. If someone could point us in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

first thing you want to do is order the GTO restoration guide, it will have all the schematics in it for the various years, and you will need it throughout your journey. Always best to bag, label and take photos before and after of everything you take apart that way 1 month to 10 years later you can look back and jog your memory.


----------



## cstaff25 (May 1, 2013)

Wish I would have been around to do that, but this was my grandfather's and he had it torn down before I was old enough to understand.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you can get the column in place and mounted, the harness that goes on the will be "C" shaped, and the wheel will need to be removed. I suggest you get new harness for the column as you brake and turn signals run through it. If he has all the wiring out you may want to consider a whole new harness and updated fuse block with the plastic fuses.


----------



## cstaff25 (May 1, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the info. We will look into it.


----------

